# a milk duct in the outer reaches of my areola???



## threadbey (May 20, 2007)

This is my second breastfed child and I never noticed this with ds, but now with letdown (on one side) I see a tiny drop of milk form near the edge of my areola. The same place each time. This must mean I have a milk duct there, right? But how did it get there and will it be prone to problems like clogged duct because it's too far away for dd to get in her mouth? (never had a clogged duct before and so far I see no sign of trouble)

I will ask my mw in a few days when I see her, but wondered if anyone here had experienced this or heard of it.


----------



## Bookworm? (Aug 16, 2006)

Not a milk duct necessarily but an opening for milk. It's normal and shouldn't cause and problems.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Are you sure it's not a Montgomery's tubercle? They basically provide nipple lubricant.


----------



## mi.birthdoula (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep, sure have. I've got 2 on my right side and one on my left. One of the ones on the right if almost off the areola and just on breast tissue. Mine are definitely ducts, sometimes they even spray if I'm having a particularly forceful letdown. I've never had any problems with them becoming clogged, but every now and then i will express just a little out of them so I don't end up with that problem. I just chucked it up to being a freak of nature, but now I feel a little better knowing I'm not the only one with a few nipple "Flaws!"


----------



## threadbey (May 20, 2007)

Thanks! Now I feel better, too


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

"normal" for me too!


----------

